# Puppies Galore- GA



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This morning I had to take my DH to ATL airport and I saw a giant billboard. It was for a puppy store and it kind of shocked me. I think I have been getting used to my small town and no pet stores (we make up for it with backyard breeders unfortunately). However, I was shocked in this economy to see a giant lite up billboard for puppies.

Here is their website:
http://www.puppiesgaloreonline.com/In_Store_Puppies.html

Marie posted a puppy mill video from youtube on face book that was in NC and seeing this billboard made me think about this again. Warning, I watched this video about a week ago and can't quit thinking about the mother with the one puppy she wouldn't give up. It just made me think that the puppies would have just about a 5 hour car ride from that horrible mill to this pet store


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amanda, that video broke my heart. I can't believe this is allowed to go on. But then again, we live in a country where we let our own people die because they don't have sufficient healthcare (sorry, I just watched the movie, Sicko, by Michael Moore, last night, so healthcare is on my mind). I hope they slap these people with enough fines and jail time to put them out of business. I hope those puppies and mommies are able to go to good homes.
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We have had quite a few puppy mill raids in NC, unfortunately. I'm hoping they will weed them all out, but I got suspicious of one when we were looking. The video mentions no puppy mill laws in NC, yet there are always raids. I'm also worried about a few breeders on puppyfind.com. That one in Wayne Co. was horrible! At least the puppies on that petstore website look healthy . . . maybe someone down there needs to do an investigative trip to Lawrenceville and check out the store.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That video is a tear jerker. I don't see how anyone can watch it without a tissue. I don't know if I can go check out the pet store or not. I'm afraid I would come home with a puppy or two to give them a good home ~ and I can't do that right now. I know I would have to give the Pom a home since I still miss my little girl still ~ and my daughter would end up with another Yorkie!! I know it's best to tell people not to buy from a pet store or puppy mill so they can't stay in business ~ I understand the thinking there ~ BUT what about the little puppies that need care and love and a good home? This is a hard one for me!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"... a human being did this to her"

What a horrible situation. I'm vacillating between tears, sadness and boiling anger. 

And, people wonder why so many breeders try to screen the potential families so well. All of those dogs families started somewhere.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That is sad beyond words....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How sad and infuriating! It bothers me when people take dogs home and leave them outside... How can people do that to those dogs? You've got to have absolutely no heart at all. I know it's about the money, but gosh...how do they live with themselves?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm afraid I can't watch this video right now. Maybe never, I dunno. I've seen so much already and it haunts me. Like Kimberly, I go from feeling incredible anger and rage to deep sadness, depression and helplessness. It's terrible.  

Educating the public is KEY !!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My goodness, that vidoe was hearbreaking!! Normally when you see these things on the news - you get a few little clips but never a true idea as to the condition of the dogs - this really showed it all!! That poor mother who would not let go of her baby!! The thought that that was the first time they actual say the outdoor light! So sad!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Where are the people who own the dogs in those videos? I want to see them explain to the world how they can allow those poor dogs to live in those conditions.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I couldn't watch the video more than a few seconds in and to top it off I don't have my headphones with me. Mimi started yelping the moment she heard the barking, which is something I hadn't considered.

Please be cautious when you play the video if you watch it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This breaks my heart. As the saying goes "If you have something that sells someone will find a way to mass produce it."

For the dogs to look so bad this facility looked better than all the others I have seen. People that do this think of these dogs as commodities rather than pets. On an Oprah show they talked about this one farm that would call a certain Rescuer when a dog was past its usefulness. The Rescuer said these are not bad people. They do not consider the dogs any different from their other stock, cows, chickens and pigs.

As long as there is money in it there will be people doing this.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Words escape me after watching this video, I really shouldn't have as I know I will be haunted by the images I saw. 

"... a human being did this to her" 
Unfortunately the most dangerous animal is the human animal, just look back at the history of humanity. The crusades, the inquisition the holocaust....the list goes on.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I kept looking at Jackson's fur afterwards thinking of all the matts on those poor little doggies.  It is a haunting image that you can't get out of your mind.

Here is the article in Charlotte paper (no pictures, thank goodness.)
http://www.charlotteobserver.com/breaking/story/533870.html

Then I went to the Charlotte Humane Society (bad mistake) . . . I have to wonder if Mattie was one of the pups. And I'm supposed to be going to Charlotte on Monday (keep away, keep away, keep away.)
http://www.humanesocietyofcharlotte.org/adoptions_and_services/available_dogs.php


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know how anyone can do this. They are disgusting and should get the same treatment they have given to these poor innocent dogs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, I had to stop watching that 1/2 way thru. I am hysterical crying. HOW CAN PEOPLE DO THIS????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm scared to watch the video. I've never noticed the billboard but will look for it next time I go that way. My brother is a police office in Gwinnett county so I'm going to ask him about that store, he's a dog lover so I know he'd be furious if the dogs are being mistreated.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I did watch it, saddest thing I've ever seen. Wish I had more money, time and space! I couldn't do their job as I'd want to take home every single one of them.


----------

